# pulling



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I would not recommend prong collars; things that cause him pain might make the situation even worse. Probably not a good idea for him to associate the stroller and the occupant thereof with something that causes him pain.

Why does he have to be tied to the stroller? (I'm not a mom and have never tried to walk a dog and push a stroller at the same time, so forgive me if that's a foolish question.)

It is natural for dogs to pull against something that is pulling them back, so yes, he is acting like a sled dog.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I really dislike tying dogs to anything when walking, whether it is my service dog to my wheelchair or a family dog to a stroller. God forbid a dog came up and attacked your dog, s/he has NO WAY to get away and your child is in the middle of the fray.
Can you have the leash in one of the hands that is in the stroller? Could the stroller be scaring him a bit (having the strange thing always behind him with the kid in it) so he is trying to get away? When you walk without the stroller, does he walk beside you? If you held the leash, could you have him walk more beside the stroller rather than in front?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

For pulling, I am a big fan of prong collars. If used correctly, they do not cause any more physical harm to the dog's neck than popping/correcting with a flat nylon collar. However, I would not recommend using a prong collar when connected to the stroller, because I think that would defeat the purpose of the prong collar. There should not be constant tension with a prong collar. Only quick pop and release. 

I am not a huge fan of the gentle leader, but I wonder if this would work? Hopefully other people have suggestions for you!


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

NEVER attach a large dog to a stroller with a child inside. Dogs like all animals can respond unpredictably in a an instant and your child many be injured or killed. If you wish to attach the dog to something get one of those leash sets for joggers that go around your waist when you walk with the dog and the child in the stroller.

Use a prong collar to stop the dog from pulling. It will not cause the dog pain. Put it around your leg, arm, or neck if you wish and pull. Unlike a choke collar you can still breathe when it's tightened. Uncomfortable? Yes, if he pulls; but that's up to him to decide. 

I would start dog off with the leash attached to the dead ring (leash attached to both chains of the collar) at first, then the live ring (one chain) in several training sessions with the stroller but without the child. Train around all types of distractions that might cause the dog to pull; the action of the collar will correct the dog and stop him from pulling. Teaching the dog to Heel and Sit when you stop; that will help him focus on you (treats help a lot with this) and not other dogs and people going by. Do not allow people to pet your dog or meet (sniff, say hi) to other dogs on your walks. That just teaches the dog to focus on others to seek attention and is counterproductive to your goals. Good Luck!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Have your tried the leashes that can be wrapped around your waist? I have the Smoochy Poochy version but there's another brand too, I'll place the links at the bottom. I originally thought rubbish, I'll just use a caribiner, wrapped the 6 foot leash around my waist, hooked it on and when they pulled...umph!!!! So, I bought the smoochy poochy leash when I have to walk more than 2 dogs (I doggy sit once in a while). The smoochy poochy comes with a poopy bag holder and the 'best leash' has videos on the website and I think longer lengths.

Smoochy Poochy Pet Gear: the original, genuine No-Escape Leash
Best Leash.com


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I'd go with the best leash because it's longer and I think, not sure, more versatile? I haven't seen it in real life but the video sure makes it sound cool.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I completely agree with Teffy - a hands-free leash is the way to go. No prong collar, no halter, a hands-free leash.


----------

